# First time buying an highend computer + need opinions



## xMidNight (Feb 8, 2019)

Hey guys

I'm buying this computer in 1 month and really need opinions and if there's anything i should replace or remove, Also does anyone know if this motherboard support aura sync and if it doesn't what should i replace it with?







These prices in EGP (Egyptian Pound)

Total of 1,658.68 USD

Everything is super expensive here so i know for this price you could get like a 2070 or sth but sighh i live in egypt so rip

Regards,


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 8, 2019)

In general, this is a nice setup....

Whether or not you should make any changes will depend on what you intend to do with it......casual uses, gaming, or pro work etc etc

But with what you have listed so far, I would suggest swapping out the PSU for a slightly larger one, maybe 750 or 850w.  This will give you some headroom if you start doing something that fully taxes the cpu & gpu, and also for future upgrades if/when needed....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 8, 2019)

I wouldn’t consider that PC high end 

 But we need to know what you plan to use the PC for before we can offer suggestions. 

If only Gaming I’d drop the 8700 for a i5 or Ryzen and shoot for a better GPU


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 8, 2019)

You need to ask one crucial question for a high end rig: _do you want to overclock._

Right now you have an overclock-ready motherboard with a _locked Intel CPU. _Not ideal.

Alternative I would recommend if you are not overclocking is a Ryzen 2700X build. It comes with XFR which is an OC out of the box and requires no effort on your part. It will perform as good or better and likely cost less. Pair it with fast DDR4 and you have a great setup. Or: swap the 8700 for an 8700K on your current list. Intel CPUs with a K are unlocked for overclocking. You can click on my specs for an example 

Other ways to cut down on price without compromising performance: lose NVME SSDs and get SATA versions instead: twice as much capacity at a similar cost (or half cost).

Swap out the EVGA BQ for an EVGA Supernova or a Seasonic unit - likely a very tiny price increase for a much higher quality PSU. The BQ is not bad, but there are better options. 

RAM: check the QVL list for your motherboard to be certain the sticks will work without hassle. Not essential but recommended for a first build.


----------



## repman244 (Feb 8, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> But we need to know what you plan to use the PC for before we can offer suggestions.
> 
> If only Gaming I’d drop the 8700 for a i5 or Ryzen and shoot for a better GPU



This. If gaming is priority, go for RTX 2070 since IMO 2060 is too weak if you want to run ray-tracing.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 8, 2019)

repman244 said:


> This. If gaming is priority, go for RTX 2070 since IMO 2060 is too weak if you want to run ray-tracing.



For 1080p the 2060 is a perfect choice and the performance gap with a 2070 is totally not worth it. Its one of the worst perf/dollar GPUs in the RTX range. And 2 extra Grays wont change a thing for RT content... which barely even exists anyway...


----------



## JalleR (Feb 8, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> For 1080p the 2060 is a perfect choice and the performance gap with a 2070 is totally not worth it. Its one of the worst perf/dollar GPUs in the RTX range. And 2 extra Grays wont change a thing for RT content... which barely even exists anyway...



But the memory bump to 8GB is a needed thing if you want to use your Grays for something

BF 5 GIGARAYS or NO GIGARAYS memory Usage


----------



## repman244 (Feb 8, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> For 1080p the 2060 is a perfect choice and the performance gap with a 2070 is totally not worth it. Its one of the worst perf/dollar GPUs in the RTX range. And 2 extra Grays wont change a thing for RT content... which barely even exists anyway...



The 6GB of VRAM IMO doesn't make it a long term GPU, and the 2070 can be used for 1440p comfortably. 
And the performance gap is bigger it if you take a cheaper CPU and put the money towards a better GPU, than getting a better CPU instead of the GPU.


----------



## xMidNight (Feb 8, 2019)

bonehead123 said:


> In general, this is a nice setup....
> 
> Whether or not you should make any changes will depend on what you intend to do with it......casual uses, gaming, or pro work etc etc
> 
> But with what you have listed so far, I would suggest swapping out the PSU for a slightly larger one, maybe 750 or 850w.  This will give you some headroom if you start doing something that fully taxes the cpu & gpu, and also for future upgrades if/when needed....




Yes it's for gaming and i was thinking to swap the PSU and get something with more power



Durvelle27 said:


> I wouldn’t consider that PC high end
> 
> But we need to know what you plan to use the PC for before we can offer suggestions.
> 
> If only Gaming I’d drop the 8700 for a i5 or Ryzen and shoot for a better GPU



We consider this build as a kinda high end in egypt since as you can see everything is tooooo overpriced 

and yes it's for gaming but i'm not really a fan of amd tbh always wanted intel and nvidia idk 



Vayra86 said:


> You need to ask one crucial question for a high end rig: _do you want to overclock._
> 
> Right now you have an overclock-ready motherboard with a _locked Intel CPU. _Not ideal.
> 
> ...




You think i really need to replace the cpu? can't i just get a motherboard that's doesn't support overclocking? also for 8700k version that's gonna go over my budget by a lot 

Yes i will make sure to get a better PSU for sure 
And the nvme it's very very similar price for the normal ssd like 200 egp difference or something.


----------



## kastriot (Feb 8, 2019)

It's a nice setup for gaming, if you are not OC-ing and it's mid-high range PC.


----------



## xMidNight (Feb 8, 2019)

kastriot said:


> It's a nice setup for gaming, if you are not OC-ing and it's mid-high range PC.



Thank you yes i'm not overclocking so i'm not sure what should i do.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 8, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> For 1080p the 2060 is a perfect choice and the performance gap with a 2070 is totally not worth it. Its one of the worst perf/dollar GPUs in the RTX range. And 2 extra Grays wont change a thing for RT content... which barely even exists anyway...


2 extra Grays will be the difference between playable RT and Unplayable RT looking at ultra results


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 8, 2019)

Even though ray-tracing is new and its main reasoning to not look at getting the RTX2060 because of the "poor" RTX performance, I would just eliminate it out of the equation as its still new and it will probably be next generation that we will see the better performance.
The only thing I would change in that build is maybe different case(not familiar with thermaltake case, if they are good ignore this comment) with slightly cheaper alternative, try and get a 650/750w PSU for bit more headroom, I would ditch 240gb SSD & 2TB HDD and get a 500gb SSD for now and then add a 1-2TB HDD for storage later and change the Asus Strix to a cheaper one if there are cheaper alternatives as Asus Strix are normally the most expensive option.
Maybe have a look at Vega 56 and 64 if you don't have problem with stock or AMD GPUs and if they are cheaper than 2060?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 8, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> Thank you yes i'm not overclocking so i'm not sure what should i do.



your original selection was okay.. there are always those willing to spend more of your money.. 

trog


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 8, 2019)

JalleR said:


> But the memory bump to 8GB is a needed thing if you want to use your Grays for something
> 
> BF 5 GIGARAYS or NO GIGARAYS memory Usage
> View attachment 116044



Looks to me like 8GB is problematic too, even at 1080p.... either way good point & source. Its up to OP what to do with that.



xMidNight said:


> Yes it's for gaming and i was thinking to swap the PSU and get something with more power
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For gaming clocks >> threads. You are even better off with an overclockable 6 core i5 than you are with a locked i7 - and otherwise, the AMD route really is much more interesting. 8700 non K is quite a gap if you load all cores. Most of the time it will do 4.3 Ghz. You could also cut corners a little by looking at Z370. Its not so much necessity as it is about finding the _optimal CPU_ for your use case AND within your budget. Or as you say, non OC chipset, but that means throwing out the one and only reason to pick Intel these days over AMD, which is highest clocks.



repman244 said:


> The 6GB of VRAM IMO doesn't make it a long term GPU, and the 2070 can be used for 1440p comfortably.
> And the performance gap is bigger it if you take a cheaper CPU and put the money towards a better GPU, than getting a better CPU instead of the GPU.



Good point, its just that the price of 2070 is bonkers for what it is.


----------



## xMidNight (Feb 8, 2019)

So final thoughts

1. Replace the psu with a 750 watt
2. Get a sata ssd instead of the nvme
3. Buy an ryzen instead of the 8700 or just change the motherboard to un overclockable version? I'm really lost in this cpu and mother board sitiuation everyone is saying different opinions.

I just want gaming high 1080p

Few ppl told me go for intel as ryzen is for productivity and stuff  not sure


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 8, 2019)

8600k or 9700k instead of the 8700, Asrock Z370/390 Extreme 4/Phantom Gaming 9 instead of the MSI, 3200 cas14 instead of 3000 cas 16.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 8, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> So final thoughts
> 
> 1. Replace the psu with a 750 watt
> 2. Get a sata ssd instead of the nvme
> ...



3. is the basis of your rig. To get to the bottom of what is the best choice for you, ask yourself: A. How long do you want to use that base (CPU/board) B. will you ever chase high refresh rate gaming (>60~120FPS). If B = yes, the Intel overclockable route is the go-to. If B = no, the 8700 is OK but too expensive for that purpose. The Ryzen option sits in the middle of those two, but has more cores/threads for the same money (and you could probably get it cheaper, or as cheap as an Intel i5-K build). REGARDLESS - *all *of these options will 'work' fine! Factor in the price as well, or present the options you have locally in this topic, and we can guide you further.

The reason I stress taking an _optimal CPU_ is because the real performance boosts on CPU are kinda gone and not coming back. You can last VERY long with a solid setup, so its worth investing in just a bit more.

Ryzen is just as fine for gaming as a non-overclockable Intel, but cheaper, and overclockable Intel @ 4.8 ~ 5 Ghz is the top of the food chain at this point.

Here is an official TPU review to look at - take note of the FPS at 1080p. Its sky high, you can't really go wrong either way. Good for perspective.
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i7_9700K/13.html

PSU: 650w will do fine for a setup like yours, but it may be a bit noisier than a 750w alternative. What matters more is to get quality over quantity - and mostly so if you are going the overclock-route.




dgianstefani said:


> 8600k or 9700k instead of the 8700, Asrock Z370/390 Extreme 4/Phantom Gaming 9 instead of the MSI, 3200 cas14 instead of 3000 cas 16.



Good alternatives!


----------



## Bones (Feb 8, 2019)

Have to go with the above suggestions - You did state how expensive things are for you, in this instance it makes sense to make your funds go as far as possible, esp if where you are these parts may not be so easy to comeby and would only become more expensive as time passes.

Intel will do the job, no doubt BUT Ryzen is cheaper, it's unlocked vs the chip currently shown in your opening post list and the AM4 socket itself has a future vs the Intel chip's socket - Not to mention AMD boards also tend to be cheaper too.
You may also note the difference in chips/boards used can mean what's saved in one area can be used to get something a little better in another area such as more/higher rated RAM sticks, better GPU, ect.....

As Vayra suggested, ask yourself what your expected use of it will be and the answer you get will largely clear things up as to what direction to take it.
BTW I'm no "Fan" of either, I've ran AMD for years with 0 issues in the past - I'm currently running an Intel setup here and it's doing just fine.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 8, 2019)

Something like a 2600X will be great for gaming with a mid-range GPU and most likely cheaper too + more upgradable platform (Ryzen 3000 coming out this year will drop in AM4 B350/B450/X370/X470 boards with BIOS update). For 60Hz gaming Ryzen is fantastic. Intel does have an advantage in raw FPS so if you're pushing 144Hz+ then something like a 9700K will be great - BUT, as I said Ryzen 3000 is coming and their performance in games is an unknown quantity at this point. I personally think Ryzen 3000 wont fully beat Intel 9th gen in gaming FPS but it will be so close while offering more threads and multi-threaded computational power. So overall on the CPU I would suggest getting a 2600X in a decent 400 series board it will run 4 GHz all core in games 

I have used the MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon motherboard with a 2600X and it was great. Buildzoid praised the board's VRM too and it's not too expensive and offers everything you need.


----------



## 27MaD (Feb 8, 2019)

It's a very nice build but why did u pick a non K 8700 with a Z390 board.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 8, 2019)

I think if you give us the website you're using to order the parts from we can definitely help show you variety of different builds. 

If you're looking at gaming high fps on 1080p then your original build will be perfect. Like many people say you can probably change the motherboard for something cheaper and put the funds somewhere else or just use the cash for games.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 8, 2019)

For me, if it was a mainly gaming setup, no overclock 1080P, I would possibly save some cash and get the i5 8600, then save a bit more cash and get the H370 board which then frees up some cash for a slightly better GPU and if there was a little left over maybe go 3200mhz ram.


----------



## Bones (Feb 8, 2019)

Plenty of options here, as I had suggested is one way to go or with the original parts shown in the opening post list - Maybe a few tweaks to that list will provide something that would be great for you.

I do know one thing is if the proposed system is expected to last for sometime then choosing higher-end components to make it viable for the future would be a smart move, even if it costs a little more. A little more spent now could save you even more in the future based on the time of needed upgrade cycle. 
Have agree with Tatty - with the current Intel chip shown I'd look for a slightly cheaper board that would do the same without all the extra expense.

Makes sense if going with an unlocked chip to run a Z board but if not, anything of good quality along the lines of an H370 will do, just be picky and *make sure it has all the features you want* when you buy it.
If you think you might need extra USB ports, SATA ports, maybe that extra m.2 slot.... Look at what's out there and what it has to offer in terms of features before comitting because once you buy, it's yours.
Buy once, buy right.


----------



## xMidNight (Feb 9, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> 3. is the basis of your rig. To get to the bottom of what is the best choice for you, ask yourself: A. How long do you want to use that base (CPU/board) B. will you ever chase high refresh rate gaming (>60~120FPS). If B = yes, the Intel overclockable route is the go-to. If B = no, the 8700 is OK but too expensive for that purpose. The Ryzen option sits in the middle of those two, but has more cores/threads for the same money (and you could probably get it cheaper, or as cheap as an Intel i5-K build). REGARDLESS - *all *of these options will 'work' fine! Factor in the price as well, or present the options you have locally in this topic, and we can guide you further.
> 
> The reason I stress taking an _optimal CPU_ is because the real performance boosts on CPU are kinda gone and not coming back. You can last VERY long with a solid setup, so its worth investing in just a bit more.
> 
> ...



My current monitor is 60hz, But i was planning to get a 144hz not now like 4 months after i purchase the build 


I have only 1 issue that's i'm not really into overclocking and taking care of cooling and making sure it's stable etc etc

That's the reason i went with the non overclockable version, also if i go with the K version what cooler should i get,

So you're suggesting I should get a ryzen instead of the intel and what ryzen should i get, btw the cpu in the list is i7 8700 and not the




Bones said:


> Have to go with the above suggestions - You did state how expensive things are for you, in this instance it makes sense to make your funds go as far as possible, esp if where you are these parts may not be so easy to comeby and would only become more expensive as time passes.
> 
> Intel will do the job, no doubt BUT Ryzen is cheaper, it's unlocked vs the chip currently shown in your opening post list and the AM4 socket itself has a future vs the Intel chip's socket - Not to mention AMD boards also tend to be cheaper too.
> You may also note the difference in chips/boards used can mean what's saved in one area can be used to get something a little better in another area such as more/higher rated RAM sticks, better GPU, ect.....
> ...



Suggest a ryzen cpu please and a motherboard and then i can see the difference because i live in egypt the difference might not be worth it but just let me see the price difference and if it will actually save me some cash to replace the gpu with better.



ArbitraryAffection said:


> Something like a 2600X will be great for gaming with a mid-range GPU and most likely cheaper too + more upgradable platform (Ryzen 3000 coming out this year will drop in AM4 B350/B450/X370/X470 boards with BIOS update). For 60Hz gaming Ryzen is fantastic. Intel does have an advantage in raw FPS so if you're pushing 144Hz+ then something like a 9700K will be great - BUT, as I said Ryzen 3000 is coming and their performance in games is an unknown quantity at this point. I personally think Ryzen 3000 wont fully beat Intel 9th gen in gaming FPS but it will be so close while offering more threads and multi-threaded computational power. So overall on the CPU I would suggest getting a 2600X in a decent 400 series board it will run 4 GHz all core in games
> 
> I have used the MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon motherboard with a 2600X and it was great. Buildzoid praised the board's VRM too and it's not too expensive and offers everything you need.



I will replace my parts with what u stated and i will see the prices and how it will go thank you.



kurosagi01 said:


> I think if you give us the website you're using to order the parts from we can definitely help show you variety of different builds.
> 
> If you're looking at gaming high fps on 1080p then your original build will be perfect. Like many people say you can probably change the motherboard for something cheaper and put the funds somewhere else or just use the cash for games.


https://www.egprices.com/en/

Yeah but a lot is saying ryzen is the perfect way to go so i have to see if there's any difference and significant change in prices.




Tatty_One said:


> For me, if it was a mainly gaming setup, no overclock 1080P, I would possibly save some cash and get the i5 8600, then save a bit more cash and get the H370 board which then frees up some cash for a slightly better GPU and if there was a little left over maybe go 3200mhz ram.



Isn't it better to just get the best for your money so i don't have to upgrade for the next few years?

I was really thinking to replace it with the 8600 but ehh i said i will just get the i7 and save a bit to get the best out of the money i have.


----------



## xMidNight (Feb 9, 2019)

This what i came up with after adding the psu,ryzen,cheaper 2060 from another store

Only saved me like 213 USD and 42$ went to the better PSU

Total of 1,511.99 USD

https://www.egprices.com/ This the website if someone willing to find better parts for me, and i really appreciate everyone who helped me.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 9, 2019)

just bear in mind that this part swapping game can go  on for ever... 

my only comment and this might not apply where you live is that asus tend to over price their their graphics cards..

i will add one more comment and that is if you go for an intel system buy the K version of the chip.. even if you dont clock it up now you can always do it later..

trog


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 9, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> This what i came up with after adding the psu,ryzen,cheaper 2060 from another store
> 
> Only saved me like 213 USD and 42$ went to the better PSU
> 
> ...



Certainly a higher quality part list compared to your earlier build, so that looks like a winner to me!


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 9, 2019)

Majority of it is ok. What i found when building my computers it was trial and error. I went from getting the absolute top of the range finding I didn't need it, to now getting what I find suits my needs.


----------



## xMidNight (Feb 9, 2019)

trog100 said:


> just bear in mind that this part swapping game can go  on for ever...
> 
> my only comment and this might not apply where you live is that asus tend to over price their their graphics cards..
> 
> ...



It actually applies asus strix gpus are so expensive than the other ones, the reason i choose it because it's OC out of the box so i don't have to mess around with it myself and comes stable too but np i will see if it's actually worth more money for the OC they provide or just getting a normal version still get the job done.



Vayra86 said:


> Certainly a higher quality part list compared to your earlier build, so that looks like a winner to me!



Thank you so much and i appreicate your help from the start to here 

Also what do you think about the i5 8600 with non overclockable board? is it worth it? or ryzen is better still?




Kovoet said:


> Majority of it is ok. What i found when building my computers it was trial and error. I went from getting the absolute top of the range finding I didn't need it, to now getting what I find suits my needs.



Yes sir i want the best for gaming but i don't want to deal with overclocking and cooling stuff and everyone suggested that's i should get ryzen instead of the 8700k


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2019)

That second build looks a little better, my only comment if not overclocking is to go perhaps for the B450 motherboard to save a little cash and get 3200mhz ram.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 9, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> It actually applies asus strix gpus are so expensive than the other ones, the reason i choose it because it's OC out of the box so i don't have to mess around with it myself and comes stable too but np i will see if it's actually worth more money for the OC they provide or just getting a normal version still get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to hear - i5 8600 would cost you 6 SMT/HT threads and not provide any advantage over the Ryzen build. Not something I'd do unless it saves you a lot of money. Also, take @Tatty_One 's suggestions on board, they are good ones since you say you're not into overclocking all that much.


----------



## xMidNight (Feb 9, 2019)

Better? also is the PSU any good? i don't know about the gold and plus 80 those stuff no idea.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 9, 2019)

i always wonder why people buy the X variant rather than the non X variant of amd cpus?? is there something im missing? or is it just because you can do single core over clocks on the X vs only being able to do all core overclocks on the non x..
Because even then i dont really understand


----------



## xMidNight (Feb 9, 2019)

Shambles1980 said:


> i always wonder why people buy the X variant rather than the non X variant of amd cpus?? is there something im missing? or is it just because you can do single core over clocks on the X vs only being able to do all core overclocks on the non x..
> Because even then i dont really understand



I was gonna ask the same question just now but u asked it so


----------



## Vario (Feb 9, 2019)

I think the 2600X involves less setup work to reach 4.1.  The 2600X does the work for you, starts off at 4.1 XFR frequency, the 2600 could likely reach it but you'd have to manually tune the overclock to reach
that point.
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_5_2600/


> AMD didn't segment the Ryzen 5 2600 from the 2600X by much. It's still a 6-core/12-thread chip and has the full 16 MB of shared L3 cache available on the 12 nm "Pinnacle Ridge" silicon, and you still get an unlocked multiplier for some overclocking fun. The clock speeds are a little subdued with 3.40 GHz nominal clocks and 3.90 GHz boost, and a rudiment of the XFR 2.0 feature adding a marginal 50 MHz on top. This is surprisingly close to the 3.60 GHz nominal and 4.10 GHz (+200 MHz XFR) boost clocks of the Ryzen 5 2600X when compared to the difference between the 2700X and 2700. The lower clock speeds translate into a significantly lower TDP rating of 65 W. The Ryzen 7 2700 more than surprised us with its energy efficiency, and we can only imagine what two fewer cores could do to that.



For an inexperienced PC builder, the 2600X is a better choice, enabling XFR gives you the maximum overclock you will likely receive even if you manually overclocked, and it does so in a fairly hassle free manner. As xMidNight says above:


			
				xMidnight said:
			
		

> Yes sir i want the best for gaming but i don't want to deal with overclocking and cooling stuff


The 2600X is probably the correct choice over the 2600.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## trog100 (Feb 9, 2019)

the asus card really is not worth the extra money.. some call it the asus tax.. 

trog


----------



## Bones (Feb 9, 2019)

The list with the 2600X looks good and certainly less cost involved. 
The gold rating concerning PSU's is just a certification by the maker it will do as expected (Guaranteed) so anything that's gold rated with a PSU is about as good as you'll find. 

As for the Strix card, I'd checkout something from EVGA instead if possible. 
Concerning EVGA, they DO stand behind what they make, far less hassle to deal with if you have a problem and need to do an RMA of the card should it fail within it's warranty period. If EVGA isn't available or what card you are looking for in an EVGA can't be had then the Strix will do.

I know you can't buy from the egg because of where you are but here's a list of the EVGA lineup of 2070's as the egg has them for now with prices in US dollars.  Look it over and you'll have an idea of what could be out there.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...56&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=36


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 9, 2019)

I try always go with EVGA nowadays because of the warranty.


----------



## xMidNight (Feb 9, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> View attachment 116108



Thank you so much for your effort to help me i really appreciate it,
But i'd really rather go with the fancy case + nvme + 3200 ram 

So i think the ryzen build is the perfect one for now and correct me if i said anything nonsense 



Bones said:


> The list with the 2600X looks good and certainly less cost involved.
> The gold rating concerning PSU's is just a certification by the maker it will do as expected (Guaranteed) so anything that's gold rated with a PSU is about as good as you'll find.
> 
> As for the Strix card, I'd checkout something from EVGA instead if possible.
> ...



I wish i can order anything from those sites but buying locally is the way to go since those sellers buy very big quantity so they pay less customs

But if i buy 1 part only they gonna charge me ton of money for the customs anyway

Hopefully in 1 month before i buy the build they add any other cards than the strix way too expensive.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 9, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> Thank you so much for your effort to help me i really appreciate it,
> But i'd really rather go with the fancy case + nvme + 3200 ram
> 
> So i think the ryzen build is the perfect one for now and correct me if i said anything nonsense
> ...


You can change the case that’s personal preference 

You won’t see any gaming benefits with NVME or faster RAM with intel vs a much better GPU ie the RTX 2070 which is much faster than the 2060 you choose. 

The rig is built is much better suited for high refresh gaming.


----------



## Bones (Feb 9, 2019)

I understand you have to buy locally - That was simply for reference concerning EVGA cards of the model you want if they were available. 
If the Strix is the cheapest by far then I guess you'll have to get one of those. Too bad because EVGA is a top-tier make like Asus, definitely has the customer support everyone wants if it's ever needed.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 9, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> You can change the case that’s personal preference
> 
> You won’t see any gaming benefits with NVME or faster RAM with intel vs a much better GPU ie the RTX 2070 which is much faster than the 2060 you choose.
> 
> The rig is built is much better suited for high refresh gaming.



No its not, you are listing a 2.8 (!!!!) Ghz base clock CPU?! This wont do better in high refresh 1080p, it will do noticeably worse. Especially if you have other stuff running in background. This is a major sacrifice to get a 2070 in the budget.

I game at 1080p 120 hz with a GTX 1080, all high or ultra settings. A 2060 just about matches that GPU wise already and is a much stronger value proposition than 2070 with an inferior CPU. At 1080pit just does not pay off.

On top of that, it is a much cheaper route to swap a GPU in the future than it is to upgrade board and CPU.

OP is on the right track. Dont overcomplicate this.


----------



## xMidNight (Feb 9, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> You can change the case that’s personal preference
> 
> You won’t see any gaming benefits with NVME or faster RAM with intel vs a much better GPU ie the RTX 2070 which is much faster than the 2060 you choose.
> 
> The rig is built is much better suited for high refresh gaming.



Hmm 








It looks like they are very similar i don't see a reason to lose all the fancy stuff just to get more 6-9 fps 

Correct me if i am wrong again.



Bones said:


> I understand you have to buy locally - That was simply for reference concerning EVGA cards of the model you want if they were available.
> If the Strix is the cheapest by far then I guess you'll have to get one of those. Too bad because EVGA is a top-tier make like Asus, definitely has the customer support everyone wants if it's ever needed.



Yeah i would love EVGA but they don't have it yet they take a bit of time to import these cards after they are officially released so hopefully hopefully after 1 month they have something :shrug:

Thank you so much for helping tho


----------



## Bones (Feb 9, 2019)

No prob and glad to help if I can.
When the time comes just look for them and if they indeed appear, check them out at least.


----------



## vMax65 (Feb 9, 2019)

I think your original build is fine, especially for a pure gaming build, the RTX 2060 is a perfect match for 1080P gaming at it's very best and can also do 1440p. Overall you are getting GTX 1070ti to GTX 1080 performance with the RTX 2060 and it will handle high refresh rate as well at 1080p...still you have some great choices...


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2019)

Looking at the OP's latest Ryzen 2 parts list, I see the shop where he is buying his 3200mhz ram from also sells …………………….

HyperX Predator 8GB DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Desktop Memory @ 1,550LE, OP if you can get 2 from them that will save you a further 400.


----------



## vMax65 (Feb 9, 2019)

I should also have mentioned overclocked a RTX 2060 gets very, very close to the RTX 2070 and for a lot less money..


----------



## trog100 (Feb 9, 2019)

vMax65 said:


> I should also have mentioned overclocked a RTX 2060 gets very, very close to the RTX 2070 and for a lot less money..



lets not forget you can overclock a 2070 too 

trog


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 9, 2019)

Admittedly, I did not read the whole thread.  That said, I would push for a larger SSD even if that meant not getting an NVME.  The difference between NVME to SATA is way less than SSD to HDD.  I can't stand spin drives except for doc storage which I have almost moved to completely to the home server.  If you can swing it, do it.


----------



## notb (Feb 9, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> Yes sir i want the best for gaming but i don't want to deal with overclocking and cooling stuff and everyone suggested that's i should get ryzen instead of the 8700k


You came here asking for a gaming PC. You mentioned a few times that you're not interested in overclocking.
So, just by looking at some answers given in this thread, you'll at least know who can read and who can't. But in the end it's your decision whether answers from potentially illiterate people should be taken seriously. I'll leave it there.

As for your initial set - it was clearly fine and good enough for what you're going to use. So yes, you can tune it here or there, but you can also buy what you wanted in the first place and you won't be disappointed.

IMO some parts you've chosen are unnecessary expensive:
- 8700 is a great choice, but if you're not planning any demanding tasks outside of gaming, 8600 will be just as good for the next few years.
- you don't need a Z390 board - check if you can find a H370 board that has features you want,
- NVMe drive is an overkill, get a normal SSD (Corsair MX500 perhaps)?
- that Team T-Force RAM is very expensive. Do you need the LEDs? Corsair LPX will be way cheaper.
PSU, HDD and GPU you've chosen are one of the best options. No need to change anything.


Shambles1980 said:


> i always wonder why people buy the X variant rather than the non X variant of amd cpus?? is there something im missing? or is it just because you can do single core over clocks on the X vs only being able to do all core overclocks on the non x..
> Because even then i dont really understand


Because it's actually a lot faster? CPU is mostly about performance, right?


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 9, 2019)

notb said:


> You came here asking for a gaming PC. You mentioned a few times that you're not interested in overclocking.
> So, just by looking at some answers given in this thread, you'll at least know who can read and who can't. But in the end it's your decision whether answers from potentially illiterate people should be taken seriously. I'll leave it there.
> 
> As for your initial set - it was clearly fine and good enough for what you're going to use. So yes, you can tune it here or there, but you can also buy what you wanted in the first place and you won't be disappointed.
> ...


it isn't a lot faster though. and if your willing to overclock it its the same.


----------



## 64K (Feb 9, 2019)

trog100 said:


> lets not forget you can overclock a 2070 too
> 
> trog



That's the thing that some people seem oblivious to. Comparing an overclocked card to a stock card is silly.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 9, 2019)

i think i turned over 2 pages at once lol.


----------



## vMax65 (Feb 9, 2019)

trog100 said:


> lets not forget you can overclock a 2070 too
> 
> trog



I totally agree it's just the price difference between the two which is fairly large...


----------



## notb (Feb 9, 2019)

Shambles1980 said:


> it isn't a lot faster though. and if your willing to overclock it its the same.


If you're willing to cook and know how to, the food you get in a good restaurant is just as tasty as the food you get from a supermarket.

Just a tiny part of PC owners is overclocking anything. You asked why people buy -X Ryzens. I told you why.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 10, 2019)

its also assumed the op wants to keep his soon to be built PC for a while.. whilst he may not be wanting to overclock now who knows in couple of years he may well want to.. more so if he hangs around this place.. he he..

trog


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 10, 2019)

notb said:


> If you're willing to cook and know how to, the food you get in a good restaurant is just as tasty as the food you get from a supermarket.
> 
> Just a tiny part of PC owners is overclocking anything. You asked why people buy -X Ryzens. I told you why.


Well you said its a lot faster.. but it just isnt.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Feb 10, 2019)

I think the 2600X has the same thread count as the 8700. If the 2700X is similar in price, get that opposed to the 8700 or 2600x.


----------



## Ruyki (Feb 10, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> Better? also is the PSU any good? i don't know about the gold and plus 80 those stuff no idea.



The EVGA 650 G2 is a high quality unit suitable for high end computers. I have one at my computer at work and it has been working fine for over 2 years now. Note: the G2 series has been replaced by the G3 series about a year or two ago. The G3 has slightly better electrical performance. But the 650 G2 does have an extra SATA chain (it has 3 total) compared to the G3 (2 total) so that makes it more useful if you have more drives like me.

80+ gold is an efficiency rating. 80+ gold power supplies are generally better quality than 80+ bronze. But you should not chose just on the rating, always try to read a review and decide based on that.


----------



## notb (Feb 10, 2019)

Shambles1980 said:


> Well you said its a lot faster.. but it just isnt.


~10% more performance and 10% more price. And no additional problems.
You think that a bad deal?

Compare that to overclocking, where people literally spend hundreds of USD for water coolers, better motherboards, RAM and power supplies. And in most cases they'll be also stuck at around 10% gain as well.


trog100 said:


> its also assumed the op wants to keep his soon to be built PC for a while.. whilst he may not be wanting to overclock now who knows in couple of years he may well want to.. more so if he hangs around this place.. he he..


In couple of years anything may happen. He may want to OC, but he may also want to dump this loud, huge, pointless case and get a laptop. He may move to consoles. He may stop gaming and find a different hobby.

He is buying a PC now and he stated very specific expectations. Lets give him the advice he needs - not the one we like. ;-)

Overclocking (much like gaming) is something most people get into as kids or teenagers. They quit at certain age because of other responsibilities (or simply becoming bored).
If he's at a point where he can afford a relatively very expensive PC and still doesn't OC, I doubt he'll get into it later on.
And yeah, I know most people OC just because they feel pressure from the community to do so. That's why in most cases it really makes no sense.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 10, 2019)

you of course are talking about the advice "you" think he needs.. my original advice was there was nothing much wrong with his original selection..

i also got the impression he wasnt overclocking because he wasnt sure how to hence my comment as regards hanging about this place..

as for this collective "we" you mention.. it never does come up with anything other than very muddled opinion..

amd or intel.. 600 or 750 psu.. 2060 or 2070.. it will all do the job.. and as you say the future is an unknown..

trog


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 10, 2019)

notb said:


> ~10% more performance and 10% more price. And no additional problems.
> You think that a bad deal?
> 
> Compare that to overclocking, where people literally spend hundreds of USD for water coolers, better motherboards, RAM and power supplies. And in most cases they'll be also stuck at around 10% gain as well.


10% more money for a factory oc that uses the same heatsink, motherboard ram and psu that you would use to reach the same exact speed for 10% less money. 
i guess i get some people dont want to mess with their cpu, but the x variant is not a lot faster.


----------



## hat (Feb 10, 2019)

You don't always have to spend more money to overclock. That's really only the case with modern Intel CPUs (need to buy the K edition). You also don't need fancy RAM, water cooling, or a fancy motherboard, unless you're getting way into it. And good power supplies are always recommended regardless. Nobody ever said make sure you get a 1000w Seasonic if you want to overclock, but if you're running stock go ahead and get a $10 POWMAX. In fact, overclocking for many is a way to get the performance out of a higher priced system and spend less doing it. It's also not for everyone. That's why we said he might want to do a few things differently *if* he wants to overclock.


----------



## xMidNight (Feb 10, 2019)

This is my first time getting an expensive build like this and i want fancy looking rig too + performance  so

if you take a look it the egyptain website you will see it's totally not worth replacing the fancy stuff with just normal ones

How much i'm gonna save out of those? like 150$?

I was really convinced to get the intel because i loveeeee intel but if i get intel i will kinda pay a lot + lose the fancy stuff

I'm ok paying 1500 usd for the ryzen build with all the fancy stuff included 

but if i get like the 8700k and like 140$ cooler for it oh jeeez my budget will go so far and as you know i will build it for only 1 time then maybe after years i upgrade 

so it's worth paying for the extra fancy stuff and be happy with the sexy looking pc too  always wanted to look like those youtubers who have shiny cases in the background


----------



## trog100 (Feb 10, 2019)

an 8700K will perform fine with a good air cooler unless its excessively overclocked i prefer intel but an AMD based system will work fine..

you have plenty to pick from and i hope you are happy whatever system you put together.. best of luck..

trog


----------



## hat (Feb 10, 2019)

Nothing wrong with AMD, but if you want top performance, the 8700k will produce higher FPS (including minimum FPS values).


----------



## xMidNight (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks for everyone who helped me and gave his opinion, I have 1 month before i can buy this build i will think enough about it and hopefully i get to something but i'm like 90% will go with the ryzen build

Feel free to give me more advice if you anyone want to and thanks again


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 10, 2019)

@xMidNight
That Ryzen build looks good, but I'm going to be one of those guys and suggest the 2070 instead of the 2060. In the long run the performance will serve you better when you get that 144hz display you talked about. Personally, I love my 2080 and would recommend it highly if you think you can afford it. The 2060 is a good GPU for sure, it's just that for what you want to do it might come up short.



Durvelle27 said:


> You won’t see any gaming benefits with NVME or faster RAM with intel vs a much better GPU ie the RTX 2070 which is much faster than the 2060 you choose.


This is correct. For gaming, NVME and faster ram will grant no benefit and a SATA SSD will be a good choice. With a Ryzen CPU, 3000mhz ram is in a sweetspot for cost/performance. And you already read my input on the GPU.


----------



## c2DDragon (Feb 10, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> also is the PSU any good? i don't know about the gold and plus 80 those stuff no idea.


The SuperNOVA 650 G2 is rock solid  Gold means you will waste less power. Platinium > Gold and then all the others. Gold is a good pick.
+1 for a 2070 instead of a 2060, you will keep it a bit longer. Then, higher is becoming a steal (overpriced)
I would go for a 9700k if it is for gaming. (https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-9700K-vs-Intel-Core-i7-8700K/4030vs3937)
I didn't see any maximum budget (or maybe I need another coffee)
RAM : 16GB @ 3200Mhz (minimum) any CAS is good (you won't notice a difference between CAS 16 and 14).
I don't see any CPU ventirad cooler yet, also be careful with the size of it (look at the case description or manual) and the height of your RAM.
If the prices are not that different, go for a 4TB HDD instead of 2.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 10, 2019)

What is a ventirad?


----------



## c2DDragon (Feb 10, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> What is a ventirad?


CPU cooler sorry I wrote the french equivalent  will edit.


----------



## xMidNight (Feb 10, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> @xMidNight
> That Ryzen build looks good, but I'm going to be one of those guys and suggest the 2070 instead of the 2060. In the long run the performance will serve you better when you get that 144hz display you talked about. Personally, I love my 2080 and would recommend it highly if you think you can afford it. The 2060 is a good GPU for sure, it's just that for what you want to do it might come up short.
> 
> 
> This is correct. For gaming, NVME and faster ram will grant no benefit and a SATA SSD will be a good choice. With a Ryzen CPU, 3000mhz ram is in a sweetspot for cost/performance. And you already read my input on the GPU.






c2DDragon said:


> The SuperNOVA 650 G2 is rock solid  Gold means you will waste less power. Platinium > Gold and then all the others. Gold is a good pick.
> +1 for a 2070 instead of a 2060, you will keep it a bit longer. Then, higher is becoming a steal (overpriced)
> I would go for a 9700k if it is for gaming. (https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-9700K-vs-Intel-Core-i7-8700K/4030vs3937)
> I didn't see any maximum budget (or maybe I need another coffee)
> ...









My budget is 1700$ maximum

This how it should look like after removing the fancy stuff and adding the 2070

but the real question is will this ryzen handle the 144hz gaming? the real reason i replaced the gpu with 2070 if im gonna be able to handle the 144 but i'm not sure yet

Some ppl said if u want 144 go with intel so if it can't handle there's no point of the 2070 and correct me if im wrong.

btw the 2080 is the price of my full build so that's a big nononon


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 10, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> but the real question is will this ryzen handle the 144hz gaming?


Absolutely. The GPU is the greater part of that equation. 1080p@144hz and you will have more CPU crunching than GPU. At 1440p@144hz things will balance out between CPU/GPU. At 2160p@144hz, you will be GPU bottlenecked. This kind of CPU/GPU balance dynamic is what you want in a gaming system. Having a stronger CPU and weaker GPU will give lesser results. The parts list you posted just above is a strong and balanced set of parts you'll have a lot of fun with.


----------



## Vario (Feb 10, 2019)

For high refresh rate, you could do a decent motherboard such as Asrock Z370 Extreme 4 (not sure the price in your area) and an i5-8400 or i5-8600K.  Some people will now bug about using a Z series board with a locked CPU but he doesn't overclock anyway so a K recommendation would be just as frivolous.  The Z370 Extreme 4 is a very nice board, should be reliable long term, has good power delivery, good ram compatibility, its easy to install Windows 7 on too if you wanted.  

For the heatsink on a i5 8400, get something like a Coolermaster 212, BeQuiet Pure Rock, Cryorig H7, Arctic Freezer Esports, Phanteks PHTC12DX, etc.

I'd probably just do the 2600X though.  It is fine for what you want.


----------



## c2DDragon (Feb 10, 2019)

Prefer a 2x8GB RAM kit instead of 1x8GB+1x8GB. It's better, to prevent issues 
If intel : take your RAM at 3200Mhz, AMD it's supposed to be 3000Mhz as I've read in here too.

For the CPU/GPU choices it will be about your monitor : 1080p@144Hz honestly I can't tell . I know 1080p relies on the CPU a lot (which will be a bottleneck), higher resolutions (1440p and more) are more tied to the GPU than on the CPU, but you can't use a weak CPU by the way.

Still, you need a CPU cooler


----------



## Vario (Feb 10, 2019)

c2DDragon said:


> Prefer a 2x8GB RAM kit instead of 1x8GB+1x8GB. It's better, to prevent issues
> If intel : take your RAM at 3200Mhz, AMD it's supposed to be 3000Mhz as I've read in here too.
> 
> For the CPU/GPU choices it will be about your monitor : 1080p@144Hz honestly I can't tell . I know 1080p relies on the CPU a lot (which will be a bottleneck), higher resolutions (1440p and more) are more tied to the GPU than on the CPU, but you can't use a weak CPU by the way.
> ...


Good point on the ram kit best to buy a single ram kit of 2x8 if you can, regardless of processor or platform.


----------



## xMidNight (Feb 10, 2019)

Vario said:


> For high refresh rate, you could do a decent motherboard such as Asrock Z370 Extreme 4 (not sure the price in your area) and an i5-8400 or i5-8600K.  Some people will now bug about using a Z series board with a locked CPU but he doesn't overclock anyway so a K recommendation would be just as frivolous.  The Z370 Extreme 4 is a very nice board, should be reliable long term, has good power delivery, good ram compatibility, its easy to install Windows 7 on too if you wanted.
> 
> For the heatsink on a i5 8400, get something like a Coolermaster 212, BeQuiet Pure Rock, Cryorig H7, Arctic Freezer Esports, Phanteks PHTC12DX, etc.
> 
> I'd probably just do the 2600X though.  It is fine for what you want.


Thank you i've added the 212 to the list and i will just stick with the ryzen since it fits my budget very well intel expensive and ryzen will do the job as the guys said 



c2DDragon said:


> Prefer a 2x8GB RAM kit instead of 1x8GB+1x8GB. It's better, to prevent issues
> If intel : take your RAM at 3200Mhz, AMD it's supposed to be 3000Mhz as I've read in here too.
> 
> For the CPU/GPU choices it will be about your monitor : 1080p@144Hz honestly I can't tell . I know 1080p relies on the CPU a lot (which will be a bottleneck), higher resolutions (1440p and more) are more tied to the GPU than on the CPU, but you can't use a weak CPU by the way.
> ...



Unfortunately i couldn't find any 2 x 8gb ones only the t-force rgb probably in 1 month they will stock hopefully

Yes my plan is i'm gonna buy the 144hz monitor after like 4-5 months from buying this build cuz i will be broke after this xD

So if the ryzen can do the job with the 2070 144hz then we good in the hood and ryzen build is the perfect for my budget and the performance i want.

Honestly i can't believe i will prefer amd on intel but ehh ryzen cheaper and will do the same job as the non k 8700


----------



## Vario (Feb 10, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> Thank you i've added the 212 to the list and i will just stick with the ryzen since it fits my budget very well intel expensive and ryzen will do the job as the guys said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't really make a bad decision with any of the 6 core offerings from either company.


----------



## c2DDragon (Feb 10, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> Unfortunately i couldn't find any 2 x 8gb ones only the t-force rgb probably in 1 month they will stock hopefully


Getting a kit of 2 prevents bugs because the RAM is certified to run at the same timing. It's 2 times the same so I guess your motherboard shouldn't have any issues reading the timings. It's been a very long time I didn't use other than pairs of RAM ^^ Back in Pentium 4 age and earlier.


xMidNight said:


> Yes my plan is i'm gonna buy the 144hz monitor after like 4-5 months from buying this build cuz i will be broke after this xD
> 
> So if the ryzen can do the job with the 2070 144hz then we good in the hood and ryzen build is the perfect for my budget and the performance i want.
> 
> Honestly i can't believe i will prefer amd on intel but ehh ryzen cheaper and will do the same job as the non k 8700


At 1920x1080p, you will have more than the horrible 60FPS (2600X + 1080Ti : https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_5_2600X/13.html) and a 144Hz will change your life if you didn't taste it yet.
At 2560x1440p, the 2600X will not be an issue neither.
As you can see on the test there is near no difference with a 2700X.
Intel CPUs provide more than AMD ones in games but for sure they cost more.

GPU side the GTX 2070 is near a 1080Ti, a bit less powerful. For a 1080p monitor it should last long enough before you would feel the need to upgrade. I mean, for the 1920x1080 resolution @ 144Hz.

If you plan to go for a 2560x1440 monitor @ 144Hz I would advise a horse powered GPU to keep it long enough but it will explode the budget (2080Ti ? )


----------

